# Onions



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

Onions froze off half of the tops. Rest still green. Will they come back or should I till them under?


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I believe they will come back...but time will tell. Definitely don't till 'em under or replant yet.


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

Thanks, will leave them a couple weeks or so.


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

Thanks, will leave them a couple weeks or so.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I am not going to dig mine up. I am going to wait. I also took succors and trimmed the dead mush off of them. It took a while to trim 300 onions but I wanted to see if that would help. I was surprised at the mustard greens. Froze the tops and did not hurt the little new shoots. I have been trimming them but that is taking some time.


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

It nearly liquefied my mustard greens, they were beautiful but needed to go, couldn't eat enough of them or give any more away. Replant in a couple weeks..


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

The thing is, Postman, greens are easily replaced....onions, not so much. 

If you love those big bulbed, hamburger covering slicers, like we do, they have to have the winter in the ground to establish the roots required to make a 2 pound bulb. 

Its simply too late to replace 1015s now and expect big bulbed onions. Maybe some green onions for munching and salads but too late for the big bulbs that will store for many months. 

Let's hope they rebound!


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I trimmed my mustard greens and will probably have greens to eat in a couple weeks. The little leaves under everything looked good. I could not give away greens or bok choy before the freeze. People would say are they picked or they would say we will be there tomorrow and never show. Yeh they be on the list for no more free stuff. My turnips are about 2 to 3 inches tall and were covered with snow. They look like nothing happened. I like greens but planted too many and only have about 7 or 8 week window and they will be removed for spring crops so I left them. A couple of my biggest blue bananas look like they are going to make it. Sure was looking forward to some blue bananas at the end of the summer.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Some, a few anyway, of my 1015 onions are now putting on some new healthy looking growth. These had been looking good prior to the big freeze and been out there since Thanksgiving or so. Wasnâ€™t sure what to do with them now, most all looked dead a couple of days after the big freeze or at least severely damaged. If thereâ€™s a chance they will bulb up in April I guess I should leave them in, no hurt leaving them in for a couple of weeks to see if they can bounce back. But, most everything I had out there got massacred. The bloomsdale long standing spinach still seems barely alive and is once again growing a little. Carrots are putting on some new growth. Hoping more of the onions come back to life.


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

was able to can 3 qts of beets from expected 10, onions ?? covered bout 125 and most remained green but beaten down, the other 125 down and brown so we'll see. Peaches ? some had leaves and small peaches, dead, other just budding. Today 78 so it's 70 deg higher than 1 week ago.


----------



## Wolfie#2 (May 8, 2017)

Still waitin on mine. About 80% of my onions are still green and some of the ones that I thought were goners look to be still growing. I had 12 citrus + other tropical trees (Papaya, Guava, mango). All are brown right now Will see what happens. Lawn grass is brown but Rye cover in the garden still green. Cut it yesterday and will probably till it today.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I trimmed my onions and they are looking good and have a green shoot coming up the middle of all of them. Most of my citrus is good except the Republic of Texas orange. I tarped and and had 2- 300 watt halogen lights under it. It looks kinda rough but I think it will make it.


----------



## Wolfie#2 (May 8, 2017)

Good news, looks like most of my onions are gonna make it!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Wolfie#2 said:


> Good news, looks like most of my onions are gonna make it!


Yep, they are very hardy. Best thing to do is leave them alone after a hard freeze until well past the last time when another freeze can occur. Those new green shoots are very vulnerable to damage especially with all the dead tops removed.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I trimmed the frozen mush off of most of my onionshfter the thaw. One small bed I left alone. The trimmed onions now look like they did before the freeze. The small bed that I left alone looks ok but not as good as the ones I trimmed. I did not cut the onions down, I just trimmed the mush and they are looking really good. The professionals will tell you it is ok to trim the frozen mush. I did the same to my mustards and will pick mustards next week.
My potatoes are really looking good also. Have almost 60 that have come up and the rest should be up in a day or 2.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I think I'm OK with this. One "bunch" of Texas ledgends.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

EndTuition said:


> I think I'm OK with this. One "bunch" of Texas ledgends.


Well done ET!


----------

